# Lincoln and smallpox



## j d worthington (May 21, 2007)

Lincoln came near death from smallpox: researchers - Yahoo! News

Title: "Lincoln came near death from smallpox: researchers", from Reuters, datelined Thu., May 17, 2007.


----------

